# China launches gold vending machine



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

> China, already the world's second largest bullion consumer, has installed the country's first gold vending machine in a busy shopping district in Beijing, state media said on Sunday.
> 
> Shoppers in the popular Wangfujing Street can insert cash or use a bank card to withdraw gold bars or coins of various weights based on market prices, the People's Daily said on its website.
> 
> Each withdrawal is capped at 2.5 kilograms (5.5 pounds) or one million yuan (about $156,500) worth of gold, the report said.


For more and a photo:
http://www.deccanchronicle.com/channels/business/news/china-launches-gold-vending-machine-433


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

What if it's knockoff gold filled with lead? I bet there aren't a lot of people checking for that


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

ddkay said:


> What if it's knockoff gold filled with lead? I bet there aren't a lot of people checking for that


My thoughts exactly. This is from the country that brings us lead & cadmium children's jewelry; melamine-laced mik products; entire fake IKEA and Apple Stores; etc.


----------

